# Last bikes mit 29 Zoll



## Ivonnche (4. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Mädels, bin ja eigentlich eher so die stille Leserin 

Fährt zufällig von euch schon einer das neue Coal in 29 Zoll oder das Glen?

Ich wollte mal demnächst nach Dortmund und dort mal Platz nehmen. 
Fahre aktuell beim Orbea auch schon 29 Zoll und komm auch damit sehr gut klar. 
Nun habe ich aber die MX Version gesehen. Wo ich dacht mhhhhh das wäre auch was. Vielleicht ist das Bike dann etwas verspielter.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen und ist vielleicht auch schon Probe gefahren.

Ich möchte dann nur den Rahmen kaufen und teilweise neue Teile und teilweise vom Liteville 601 nutzen. Das 601 Rahmen muss dann leider meinen Stall verlassen, was für mich schon ein komisches Gefühl ist. Aber es einfach zu viel Bike für mich 


Liebe Grüße 
Ivonne


----------



## Aninaj (4. Oktober 2020)

@scylla kann hier weiterhelfen 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2020)

Hi Ivonne,
Ich fahre ein Glen mit MX Link (also die Mullet Bereifung). Sehr zufrieden damit, geniales Rad 😍 (bis auf die Tretlagerhöh...äh ...tiefe)
Was interessiert dich denn konkret?

Rad im Einsatz vor ein paar Tagen...


----------



## Ivonnche (6. Oktober 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Ivonne,
> Ich fahre ein Glen mit MX Link (also die Mullet Bereifung). Sehr zufrieden damit, geniales Rad 😍 (bis auf die Tretlagerhöh...äh ...tiefe)
> Was interessiert dich denn konkret?



Hallo scylla, 

Echt die Tretlagerhöhe soooo tief? mist.... Das liebe ich gerade am Liteville das hohe Tretlager. Wo macht sich das am meisten bemerkbar? Beim berghoch über Wurzeln? Ich wollte Samstag früh mal nach Dortmund. Ich glaub ich nehme mal ein Zollstock mit  Vielleicht wird es bei einer rein 29 Zoll Variante besser...mmhhhh

Ist es das neue Glen was Du fährst oder die V1 Version? Berg hoch kurbeln ist angenehm ? Viele schreiben das der Hinterbau sehr straff ist. Ich komm ja vom 601 plüschig  
Ich fahre Samstag mal nach Dortmund und werde da mal eine kleine Runde Probe sitzen. Werde dann mal das Glen und das Coal versuchen.


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2020)

Hi Ivonne, sorry für die späte Antwort.
V1 hab ich. Allerdings gleich mit MX Link gekauft, daher kein Vergleich zur vollen 29er Version. Dazu gibt es aber im Last Thread einige Berichte von anderen.
Ein 29er Hinterrad könnte ich mir eh nicht vorstellen. Darf man fragen wie gross du bist und welchen Einsatzbereich du anpeilst?

Straff würde ich den Hinterbau überhaupt nicht nennen. Im Gegenteil saugt sich das Hinterrad am Boden fest  und ist sehr sensibel im ersten Teil, die Progression die es dann danach hat ist genau richtig und keinesfalls zuviel, so dass man das Gefühl von endlosem Federweg hat und ihn trotzdem bei Bedarf voll nutzt. Eines der besten Federungssysteme die ich kenne. Ich fahre allerdings auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Mit Luftdämpfer (einen Rockshox Deluxe habe ich als "Reservedämpfer") ist der Hinterbau immer noch sehr gut, aber kann imo sein Potential bei weitem nicht so ausspielen wie mit Coil.
Die Tretlagerhöhe nervt mich vor allem bergab weil ich halt deutlich öfter und früher mit dem Tretlager aufsetze als ich das gewohnt bin. Der Taco hat ganz schön was zu tun. Im.Verblockten setze ich auch öfter die Pedale/Kurbelarme an. Bergauf bei einzelnen Wurzeln oder Steinen lässt es sich meistens mit Pedalkicks lösen. Uphills auf alpinen eingelaufen Wiesenwegen sind da eher ein Problem... Man kann ja nicht ständig nur Kicken. Auf jeden Fall tausche ich noch die momentane 170mm Kurbel gegen eine kürzere. Insgesamt aber Jammern auf hohem Niveau, gibt schlimmeres 😉
Ein 29er Hinterrad würde an der Tretlagerhöhe nur was ändern wenn man dabei (nicht vorgesehener Weise) den MX Link verbaut. Dann werden aber auch alle Winkel steiler. Würde ich eher nicht machen.
Bergauf Kurbeln ist ansonsten von der Sitzposition und Federung her recht angenehm. Klar ist es nicht so effizient wie ein Hardtail, und man wird damit auch keine Rekorde im Uphills aufstellen, aber es wippt nicht übermäßig und sinkt auch nicht hinten ein. Im Trailuphill bleibt der Hinterbau auch bei Kettenzug noch aktiv was ich auch angenehm finde.


----------

